# Deep House, Tech und Minimal



## Rinkadink (20. Mai 2011)

Derzeit schwebe ich 

YouTube - ‪Nhar - The Swallow [HQ]‬‏    <<< OMFG!!!!!!!!

YouTube - ‪Solee - Reflect (Official)‬‏

YouTube - ‪

YouTube - ‪James Holden Teil 5 Nachtdigital 2010 ND13‬‏

YouTube - ‪Dusty Kid - Luna‬‏

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Alistair (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Rinkadink,

here we go... 

YouTube - Oxia - Domino

YouTube - Nathan Fake - The Sky Was Pink (Holden Remix)

YouTube - Gregor Tresher - A Thousand Nights (Original Mix)

YouTube - Gregor Tresher - Black Rain (Gregor Tresher Remix)

YouTube - Dan Curtin - Mr. Bean Do An E (DJ Madskillz Remix)

YouTube - Cirez D - Glow (Original Mix)

YouTube - Mauro Picotto - Love Message (Meganite Mix)

Hoffe, dass Dir die Tracks gefallen. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Rinkadink (21. Mai 2011)

OXIA: immer gerne!
Nathan Fakes Sky was Pink ist ja eh ein evergreen und holden der meister! 

den rest hör ich mir mal @home an später! thx!


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2011)

Wie findet ihr Marek Hemmann?


----------



## Rinkadink (21. Mai 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Marek Hemmann?



hemmann fetzt!


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2011)

Was auch gut ist: gebt mal bei YT "Hickup" ein, die machen guten Tech House

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an28rs7XMzA
(Edit)


----------



## blauebanane (22. Mai 2011)

henrik schwarz
faellt der ueberhaupt in die kategorie?  egal ich mags


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Mai 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:


> henrik schwarz
> faellt der ueberhaupt in die kategorie?  egal ich mags



henrik schwarz macht nen fetten mix aus jazz, funk und techno! hab ihn einmal im übel&gefährlich in hamburg bestaunen können


----------



## SyN-Flood (9. Juli 2011)

Respekt AliStair das man in einem Forum jemand  findet der Gregor Tresher A thousand nights oder Oxia Domino hört


----------



## SyN-Flood (9. Juli 2011)

Also was ich dir empfehlen kann sind Djs wie :

Dj Taucher

Talla 2XLC

Carl Cox

Anthony Rother

Chris Liebing

Gregor Tresher

Dj Tiesto

Extrawelt 

Astral Pilot 

Sven Väth

Und und und ...


----------



## Rinkadink (9. Juli 2011)

taucher, tiesto und talla2xlc sind mir zu trance-lastig. das wäre nicht so meine richtung. extrawelt ist gut, über väth brauch man nichtmehr viel sagen und chris liebing macht auch mittlerweile sehr guten tech. sehr gut auch noch:

- Nhar
- Solee
- Audiofly
- Dominik Eulberg
- Boris Brejcha
- Dusty Kid
- Kollektiv Turmstraße
- Kombinat 100
- James Holden
- Nathan Fake


----------



## Alistair (9. Juli 2011)

SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Respekt AliStair das man in einem Forum jemand  findet der Gregor Tresher A thousand nights oder Oxia Domino hört



Danke, SyN-Flood. 

Was Deine Auflistung angeht, so kann ich mich Rinkadink anschließen, Tiesto und Talla 2XLC machen eigentlich Trance, aber natürlich einen sehr guten Trance. Carl Cox, Anthony Rother, Sven Väth machen ganz klar auch super Musik.

Ach ja, herzlich willkommen. 

Bisher ist aber ein ganz wichtiger Name noch nicht gefallen, und ich selber habe ihn in meinem ersten Beitrag auch vergessen: Umek! Hier ein paar Beispiel-Tracks dieses großartigen DJs aus Slovenien (Beltek kann man da auch gleich mitnehmen):

Umek - Complikator

Umek - You Might Hear Nothing (Original Mix)

Umek - Pravim Haos

Umek - Work This Data

Umek - Spare - Good For Me (Original Mix)

Umek - Combine Fragments (Original Mix)

Umek - Slap

Umek & Beltek - Is It

Umek & Beltek - Army Of Two (Original Mix)

Umek vs. Traumer - She Never Wants To Come Down (Original Mix)

Und hier ein tolles Rework eines Klassikers: Umek vs. Ramirez - Hablando

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## SyN-Flood (10. Juli 2011)

Klasse Thread die Mucke die ihr aufgelistet habt ist auch gut !


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

Da mach ich doch gleich mal Werbung für meine IG. 
Einfach mal in der Sig den roten Link benutzen und beitreten!


----------



## Alistair (10. Juli 2011)

Mir ist nun noch ein DJ aufgefallen, der es auf jeden Fall auch wert ist, hier erwähnt zu werden: Dataworx! Er macht auch einen sehr guten Tech House und Minimal.

Dataworx - Control (Original Mix)

Dataworx - Control (Koen Groeneveld Remix)

Dataworx - Flight 1605 (Original Mix)

Dataworx - Flight 1605 (Manuel De La Mare Intro Remix)

Adam K & Dataworx - Pushin (Original Mix)

@ConNerVos

Danke für die Einladung, bin natürlich Deiner Gruppe sofort beigetreten. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Rinkadink (10. Juli 2011)

YouTube - ‪Dusty Kid@Becool Temazo Brutallll 9.05.2009 Part 2‬‏ bitte vergebt die soundquali.. aber wie fluffig er die regler schiebt ist schon beeindruckend


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Juli 2011)

YouTube - ‪Boris Brejcha - Wir Machen Heute (Original Mix)‬‏
auch sehr sehr geil


----------



## Rinkadink (16. Juli 2011)

meiner meinung von brejcha ungeschlagen ‪Boris Brejcha - White Snake (Original Mix)‬‏ - YouTube


----------

